# Beef Marinades / Mops



## hoosiersmoker (Jul 12, 2005)

Over the past 15 years or so I've developed a variation of a fairly basic all purpose marinade / mop. I used to use it exclusively as a marinade for steaks (which is great for a really short soak) but have varied it slightly to use as a mop for brisket and roasts.

1 1/2 C Good brewed Soy Sauce
1/2 C White (or red) Wine
1/4 lb Unsalted Butter
6 Cloves fresh Garlic Minced or Pressed
1 tsp Chinese Sesame Oil
1" fresh Ginger Root Finely Minced
2 Tbsp ground Coriander (Cilantro seed)
1 tsp Fresh Ground Black Pepper
4 Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce
1/4 C Brown Sugar (Optional)

Mix all ingredients well in sauce pan and heat until sugar dissolves. If using as a marinade, cool before using, and place steaks (or other cuts) in a zipper seal bag and pour marinade over, evacuate air and leave out at room temp. Let marinate for 30 min to 2 hrs. If using as a mop, coat meat before cooking and mop and turn every hour or so after initial cook time to end of cooking. When done, remove, wrap in foil and let rest for 10-15 min. (I've added a Tbsp of dried Marjoram  to this mix with great results but only with larger better cuts, prime rib etc.)

We have a great Farmer's Market in town where I get all of my herbs and alot of my Veg's and 'Shrooms fresh (Morels got up to $25.00 / lb this season!) So remember: The fresher the better!

I'm always looking for a new recipe to give me an excuse to cook something so let me know if you have one and share it with everyone.


----------



## ranger72 (Jul 22, 2005)

sounds good *hoosiersmoker*

I do prime ribs occasionally and I will post a mop that I use with better cuts of beef.

ranger72


----------

